# [SOLVED] NEED FAST ANSWER! IMPORTANT.



## Amayerz (Jul 26, 2011)

I need to get my PC as fast as possible and I recently had issues choosing my case so your help would be really appreciated!

I am hesitating between these three:

Newegg.ca - Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Newegg.ca - Antec One Hundred Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Newegg.ca - COOLER MASTER HAF 912 RC-912-KKN1 Black SECC/ ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Please tell me which is better !


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: NEED FAST ANSWER! IMPORTANT.*

I prefer Cooler Master cases myself. They are very durable and offer plenty of room inside the case.


----------



## deleted26032012 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: NEED FAST ANSWER! IMPORTANT.*

I have never used any of them personaly but by looking at the ventilation and placement of fan mounts i would go with the Coolermaster as well. 

How many fans and what sizes do you plan on using?
(I have a Coolermaster Elite 430 and love it so im slightly biased)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NEED FAST ANSWER! IMPORTANT.*

the coolermaster is the best, then the 300 then the 100.

You might also like to consider the corsair 600T.


----------



## Amayerz (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: NEED FAST ANSWER! IMPORTANT.*



Ryan-McAuley said:


> I have never used any of them personaly but by looking at the ventilation and placement of fan mounts i would go with the Coolermaster as well.
> 
> How many fans and what sizes do you plan on using?
> (I have a Coolermaster Elite 430 and love it so im slightly biased)


Well personally, I don't plan on buying any other case fans. Therefore, I don't know if I should


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NEED FAST ANSWER! IMPORTANT.*

the coolermaster will do.


----------

